# Cult Notice



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

IMPORTANT: This email is intended for the use of the individual addressee(s) named above and may contain information that is confidential, privileged or unsuitable for overly sensitive persons with low self-esteem, no sense of humor or irrational religious beliefs. If you are not the intended recipient, any dissemination, distribution or copying of this email is not authorized (either explicitly or implicitly) and constitutes an irritating social faux pas. Unless the word absquatulation has been used in its correct context somewhere other than in this warning, it does not have any legal or grammatical use and may be ignored. No animals were harmed in the transmission of this email; although the Yorkshire terrier next door is living on borrowed time. Those of you with an overwhelming fear of the unknown will be gratified to learn that there is no hidden message revealed by reading this warning backwards, so just ignore that Alert Notice from Microsoft: However, by pouring a complete circle of salt around yourself and your computer you can ensure that no harm befalls you and your pets. If you have received this email in error, please add some nutmeg and egg whites and place it in a warm oven for 40 minutes. Whisk briefly and let it stand for 2 hours before icing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Huh?
> [snapback]92725[/snapback]​


x2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...


X3


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys don't have "Ntoices" at the bottom of your e:mail that basically says - discard this mail if you're not the intended recipient?

Ah well - you're engineers aren't you? My basd! I'm in the Legal Dept.....and our General Counsel (my boss) comes out with a new way of writing these words every month or so and INSISTS that all 5000 employees change their auto signatures. Just got this from someone else in response to this month's GC release.

Never mind!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL









I know where you are coming from.

My DW e-mails me and has that stuff across every e-mail that gets sent.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Steve. Thought I'd been abandoned!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I get emails at work all the time with that kind of fine print at the bottom...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolfie,
I got ALL of what you said including the engineer thing.









Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Wolfie,
> I got ALL of what you said including the engineer thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you did







.....not only are 'they' engineers but MALE engineers, at that.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfie,
> ...

































Oh you are sooooooooooooooo right!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK I'm totally LOST on this one









Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

HootBob said:


> OK I'm totally LOST on this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don,- 
Are you an Engineer?
Are you lost from the first post or the ones in between?

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

gone campin said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm totally LOST on this one
> ...


First Post Linda
My mind has left me

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Linda. Its good to have some help (finally)!









Just lettin ya know - I'm leaving the office now and won't be home for about 2, maybe 3 hrs. I'm sure you can handle the crowds...but I thought some notice would be fair. Until my return, fellow warrior!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I got it, but then again, I'm not an engineer.....I'm just a simple fireman.

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where else can you find more jokes about engineers than accountants and lawyers -- only on outbackers.com.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, I had to look up absquatulation. I think I'm going to go do it now.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I had to look up absquatulation


I didn't know it was a real word????









Tim

Just looked it up...., still don't believe it's a real word. Sounds more like some of them thar ******* 'ism's that Foxworthy is always quoting.

T


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I remember my first beer...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I got it, but then again, I'm not an engineer.....I'm just a simple fireman.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92825[/snapback]​


Ah - but you're a piper, Tim. That makes up for alot!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> OK I'm totally LOST on this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the TV show Lost have to do with Outbacks?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm totally LOST on this one
> ...


Oh - good - no telling where this is gonna go, now


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Use a GPS if you're lost


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm never lost... People are always telling me where to go


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Where else can you find more jokes about engineers than accountants and lawyers -- only on outbackers.com.
> [snapback]92828[/snapback]​


And isn't that a disturbing trend that we really need to reverse!









Just remember, if we kill all the lawyers, there will not be anyone left to prosecute us. It's the perfect crime!

And don't even get me started on CPA's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> And isn't that is a disturbing trend that we really need to reverse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll never fly!


PDX_Doug said:


> Just remember, if we kill all the lawyers, there will not be anyone left to prosecute us. It's the perfect crime!
> [snapback]93140[/snapback]​


Don't waste your energy, Doug. In my experience (that would be PROFESSIONAL exp.), there's ALWAYS another one - kinda like rats - - - ya' think you've got the pests irradicated and next thing you know - those beady little eyes are staring at you and the nose is twitching. I'm sorry - you said "prosecute" - not "persecute" -didn't you. My bad! I digress - Carry on!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

campmg said:


> Where else can you find more jokes about engineers than accountants
> [snapback]92828[/snapback]​


You guys will have to excuse me, I deal with Engineers AND Accountants everyday. Need I say more?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oooh, engineers....what kind of train do you drive??








Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campntn said:


> Oooh, engineers....what kind of train do you drive??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those little electric ones that take the smoke pellets...
















Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My oh my, but this thread is taking a decidedly odd turn.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> My oh my, but this thread is taking a decidedly odd turn.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes the most fun is in posting and sitting back to watch what happens


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Where else can you find more jokes about engineers than accountants and lawyers -- only on outbackers.com.
> ...


Ghosty is gonna get ya for that one Doug..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am really surprised that a conveyor belt has not been added to the equation or a light bulb.









Ok, now that this thread is over 3 pages long....please fill us in









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Ok, now that this thread is over 3 pages long....please fill us in
> 
> Thor


Yeah what he said .......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

x2


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

X3









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x4 ... and .... uh ..... er.... I started this thing and now even I'M confused


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > X3Â
> ...


I think we just started page 1 over again. Here come another 3 pages real fast









Bill


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > X3Â
> ...


I'm in for another post!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Doug would say.......Huh?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Hey there, Linda! Made it thru the night, eh? Engineers & CPAs finally all went home?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Hey Wolfie, No they are always with me. Big exam coming up for PE's in April and CPA's are all the time now. I review apps and give the exam so it is never ending for me.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

gone campin said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > gone campin said:
> ...


OK, I thought I had this one figured out....now I am really confused.

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thor said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Thor,
It will be ok. Take two aspirins and post in the morning.

Linda


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't believe you've all stooped this low,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Linda

LMAO -






























Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

just to boost your posts


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Like I have said before...
You guys are always good for a laugh!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

another notch upward.....

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have nothing to say so I'm not saying nothing.

Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> another notch upward.....
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93831[/snapback]​


Tim,
I'd never catch up to you guys. You all have seniority!

Linda


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will have to go to the bathroom beacuse I am laugh so hard. My DW thinks that I am nuts?????

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep I understand Thor. Did you take the aspirin yet?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I have nothing to say so I'm not saying nothing.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]93833[/snapback]​


Yeah, what Bill didn't say!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I will have to go to the bathroom beacuse I am laugh so hard. My DW thinks that I am nuts?????
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93844[/snapback]​


I thought that'd already been established! What've we got to do with it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It so easy to understand....Huh?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> beacuse I am laugh so hard. My DW thinks that I am nuts?????
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93844[/snapback]​


Don't fell bad Thor, Peg thinks the same thing









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > beacuse I am laugh so hard.Â My DW thinks that I am nuts?????
> ...


Peg thinks that Thor is nuts too??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Reading this thread has taken three minutes of my time that I will never get back









I really truly think you guys need to get back work or something









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Thor said:
> ...










ROTFLMAO!









Goot un, John!









ZING!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I really truly think you guys need to get back work or something


Or at least go CAMPING!

Oh, great spirit in the great NPS facility in the sky.....give us spring so that we can find an avenue to expend all this excess silliness, and utilize our Outbacks.....!!! sunny

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay this thing


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

rambled on


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

for five pages!!!

I'm taking some post credits here.

Thankyou.
Wayne


----------

